# Is it safe/posssible?



## matiomo (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi soon i might be buying this http://www.currys.co.uk/martprd/sto...y_oid=&sku=253402&page=Product&fm=1&sm=2&tm=5 Computer and i wanted to ask if its possible to overclock it is it safe? and how many percent can i improve it by????? is it possible to tell from that ? Please answer ASAP i will really appreciate it :grin:


----------



## matiomo (Aug 20, 2008)

unfortunately i cant edit the post :/but i have another question the computer has this processor 

#Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Processor
# (2.4GHz, *1GHz FSB*, 8MB Cache)

What the hell does this 1ghz mean whats it for ? i dont know a lot about computers so plz help me


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

i doubt it, most prebuilts aren't overclockable


----------



## alexondrums (Apr 1, 2007)

matiomo said:


> unfortunately i cant edit the post :/but i have another question the computer has this processor
> 
> #Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Processor
> # (2.4GHz, *1GHz FSB*, 8MB Cache)
> ...


It might be wise to grasp a deeper knowledge in the mechanics of computing before you attempt overclocking.

If you don’t understand what FSB is, then you shouldn’t be even thinking about overclocking! It’s not something done lightly, you need to fully understand what you are doing otherwise you risk damaging your components. 

For starters read the following articles:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_side_bus

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clock_multiplier

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overclocking

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CPU_locking

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_power_supply

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/newbie-oc-guide.html

…And research the motherboard, CPU model and PSU that comes with the system!

:wink:


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

nice call alex


----------

